# Co-oP Spiel gesucht



## Goblin10 (20. Februar 2014)

Hello,

wie in Titel suche Co-oP spiele die richtig spaß machen.

GoW war gut, aber zum 3. mal langweilig.


Suche solche die auch ne Story haben, nicht wie z.B.: Lost Planet, oder Bulletstorm kein story nur deppat herum schießen.

INTERRESSE PC

Danke.


----------



## Goblin10 (20. Februar 2014)

Borderlands 1-2, L4D2, RE5, Diablo 2, Portal 2, Rainbow Six,  fertig.


----------



## jamie (20. Februar 2014)

Naja, L4D2 und Portal 2 sind zwar gut, haben aber kaum Story 
Ich würde Kane und Lynch 2 vorschlagen.


----------



## Goblin10 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke, noch Ideen? Ah ja stimmts die haben ja kein Story, hups


----------



## Nataraya (20. Februar 2014)

Torchlight 2 ist ein HackNSlay, das echt Spaß macht,imo besser als Diablo3, und nicht viel kostet (bei Steam immer mal wieder für unter 5 Euro)


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2014)

bestes Koop Spiel: HALO 1 (nur lan)
hab das auf der Xbox mit nem Kumbel so hart gesuchtelt ^^ gibt nix fetteres als zusammen Eliten zu schnetzeln .... (legendary natürlich^^ damit's sinnvoll wird)

Schade dass es Army of Two nicht für PC gibt


----------



## Goblin10 (20. Februar 2014)

Torchlight 2 ist total langweilig nach eine halbe stunde macht kein sinn mehr.

Halo wenn es auch aufm PC geht, dann probier ich es aus.


----------



## jamie (20. Februar 2014)

Was mir grade noch einfällt: Sniper Elite: Zombie Army. Zwar wenig Story aber trotzdem spaßig


----------



## Goblin10 (20. Februar 2014)

COOP Games aber ja, suchen, fragen nachschauen.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2014)

Halo geht nicht Koop..... 
Behinderte bei M$..... is doch unmöglich sowas ... "kauft euch unsere voll tollen Xboxen" ....


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. Februar 2014)

Splinter Cell Blacklist (Cooler Koop Modus)
Dead Space 3 (Im Koop sehr Spannend)
Serious Sam 3 (Geiles Geballer im Koop)
Battlefield 3 (Nur 7 Koop Missonen) sonst nur das Schwachsinnige Multiplayer für die Möchtegerns
Call of Duty World at War (Singleplayer Koop)
Trine 2 (Macht viel Spaß)
F.E.A.R. 3 (Singleplayer Koop, Zwar Kurz aber ganz Cool)
Aliens: Colonial Marines ( Ganz okay im Koop)
Resident Evil 6 


Mir fallen sicher noch ein paar ein


----------



## PHENOMII (20. Februar 2014)

Ich werfe dann nochmal Dead Island in den Raum. 
Gibts zwei Teile von und man kann damit gut einige Stunden verbringen.


----------



## PF81 (21. Februar 2014)

Serious Sam 3, Borderlands 2 und Left for Dead 2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Selber mit nem guten Kumpel stundenlang gezockt die Games. Machen echt Laune. Da machst eigentlich nichts verkehrt wenn auf Shooter stehst.


----------



## debalz (17. März 2014)

How to Survive 
Schönes und lustiges Coop-Spiel mit looten, crafting und etwa survival-atmo


----------

